# Applying for CSV without job offer



## araichur (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello All,

I am a bit confused about applying for CSV without job offer. Any advice will be helpful.

1. The way things are placed, my prospective employer wants me to have a CSV in place before interviews are done. That way making an offer will be easier.

2. Lets say I get CSV in Jan 2019 and a job offer is made in April 2019. Then how much time do I have to start the job? My employer is ready to give me the choose my joining date. But is there a restriction based on CSV?

3. Can I apply for an extension of CSV visa with the job offer in India itself? Or this needs to be done in SA after taking up the job? 

Any thoughts or any experience that can be shared will be helpful.

Ashok


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

araichur said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a bit confused about applying for CSV without job offer. Any advice will be helpful.
> 
> ...


_1. The way things are placed, my prospective employer wants me to have a CSV in place before interviews are done. That way making an offer will be easier._

That is true. It gives the company a sense of certainty that you will be able to take up the role with the correct visa.

_2. Lets say I get CSV in Jan 2019 and a job offer is made in April 2019. Then how much time do I have to start the job? My employer is ready to give me the choose my joining date. But is there a restriction based on CSV?_

You apply as soon as you have the offer. You'll have your visa within 6 weeks (normally) and be able to start as soon as that's done. 

3. Can I apply for an extension of CSV visa with the job offer in India itself? Or this needs to be done in SA after taking up the job? 

You can do it in India but best to do it in SA as it's a lot quicker.


----------



## araichur (Mar 15, 2018)

terryZW said:


> _1. The way things are placed, my prospective employer wants me to have a CSV in place before interviews are done. That way making an offer will be easier._
> 
> That is true. It gives the company a sense of certainty that you will be able to take up the role with the correct visa.
> 
> ...


thank you for the responses. very helpful. One additional question, how long does it take to get a CSV decision when I apply from India? Without job offer. Thanks


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

araichur said:


> thank you for the responses. very helpful. One additional question, how long does it take to get a CSV decision when I apply from India? Without job offer. Thanks


From what I've gathered on this forum - about 6 weeks.


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

a friend of mine applied for CSV without job offer. 

Now he got a job offer what documents does she need to submit to extend the VISA to 5 years?

are the extend years dependent of the contract duration?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Rudo said:


> a friend of mine applied for CSV without job offer.
> 
> Now he got a job offer what documents does she need to submit to extend the VISA to 5 years?
> 
> are the extend years dependent of the contract duration?


Submit the same documents from the first time + contract and employer declaration - PCC


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

Rudo said:


> a friend of mine applied for CSV without job offer.
> 
> Now he got a job offer what documents does she need to submit to extend the VISA to 5 years?
> 
> are the extend years dependent of the contract duration?


How many months are remaining on the visa? why not apply for PR straight away if either she is a SA graduate or has 5 years work experience .

is it a contract or permanent job?


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

Rozay said:


> How many months are remaining on the visa? why not apply for PR straight away if either she is a SA graduate or has 5 years work experience .
> 
> is it a contract or permanent job?


She applied the CSV without a job offer and got a year. 

She now got a permanent job and needs to extend it. 6 months left of the initial 1 year given of the CSV Visa


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

terryZW said:


> Submit the same documents from the first time + contract and employer declaration - PCC


thanks. What is a PCC?


----------



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

Rudo said:


> She applied the CSV without a job offer and got a year.
> 
> She now got a permanent job and needs to extend it. 6 months left of the initial 1 year given of the CSV Visa



Can you tell me if you submitted the relieving letter from your previous employer when you applied for CSV without a job offer.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Rudo said:


> thanks. What is a PCC?


Police Clearance Certificate


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

terryZW said:


> Police Clearance Certificate


thank you so much


----------

